# 2013 TCD Nite Fishing



## TangChaser (May 25, 2011)

3/23 First time out during the spring to night fish for specks. Still a little chilly but managed one. Saw a lot of action in the water that night. Only managed one in the cooler. Live shrimp.

3/28 Managed a couple of nice specks to 22" and two keeper sheepshead. Fished with Zeitgeist and Sharkchum. Live shrimp.

4/1 Wanted to fish before the cold front messes with the rest of the week. Did pretty good for only 4 hours. Managed 4 in the cooler. A few specks shook the hook and caught a throwback sheepshead. Looks like they're slowing moving in. Live shrimp.


----------



## TangChaser (May 25, 2011)

*4/7*

I went out with Zeitgeist even though it would be somewhat chilly that night but the winds were just too tempting. We were the only light out until midnight. Night started off slow. I got my first bite around 9:30. 29" red tagged and bagged. Next fish 16" flounder. Waited forever for a Texas Slam...finally bam an 18" speck. By midnight I caught another 25" trout and my limit of reds. Action heated up after midnight. They were popping everywhere. We tried artificials but they only wanted live shrimp. Zeitgeist ended his night with a nice slot red. By night's end we had a total of 7 reds, 2 specks, and a flounder.


----------



## TangChaser (May 25, 2011)

*4/11*

Came out before dusk to meet up with a buddy. Threw around a Rat-L Trap for the heck of it and hooked up with a 26" beauty. Kept throwing and hooked up again for 5 seconds, line went limp, looked up and saw a splash. There's now a trout in the waters with a nice Rat-L Trap lip ring. Drag was too tight so line split at the spliced leader to line knot. Buddy came and we started throwing shrimp. I boxed a nice 24.5" before the sun set. The night bite started around 8:45pm. Things picked up from 9:30 to 11:00 then just tapered off. I ended up with 5 in my cooler and my buddy with 3 in his. I lost more than I landed, so the numbers are out there. Water was cloudy the entire night. Not too much activity was seen on the surface. All fish pulled in were nice and healthy and not a single one under 17". Things should be getting better as long as the cold fronts quit coming through. [email protected] you, Punxatawney Phil!!! You've single-handedly made me lose faith in all rodents!!!


----------



## TangChaser (May 25, 2011)

*4/22 Redemption*

After the previous two Sunday outings of just one keeper trout caught each time, my expectations of last night were not high. I met up with my buddy at 8pm for a few hours of night fishing. Before the lights came on I caught 2 solid keepers. The lights came on and action was steady for about two hours and was hit and miss the last couple of hours. I caught my first undersized trout of the year at 14 3/4". My buddy managed 3, with 2 barely over 15". I brought home six with the biggest being 22". Wind was manageable but still got chilly if you weren't covered up. Water wasn't beautiful but fishable. Live shrimp.


----------



## TangChaser (May 25, 2011)

*4/25 Birthday Outing*

I wanted to get a little fishing done for my big 4-0 before I get trashed this weekend to forget..ahem...i mean celebrate it, so I headed out to fish for a couple of hours with a buddy. We got to Boyd's just before 10pm...good thing too...they were closing up for the night. Picked up the shrimp and headed down to the end. It should have been a sign before we got to our spot how sparse the dike was on the drive. We got to spot and it was windy as heck...waves were crashing and spraying over the rocks. We setup and as soon as the lights came on my buddy landed a couple right away. We started hooking up and losing a bunch the first couple of hours. It slowed down towards the end, but the reds were in a feeding frenzy. We saw reds cut through bait fish and glide on top of water ferociously. It looked like a shark feeding frenzy. They wouldn't hit lures and so with my last piece of live shrimp I tossed it out and we both watch the yellow bobber intently. It went down in a slurp, I waited a second then set the hook for dear life. That thing headed straight for Bolivar and my line went limp...leader got cut. We were bummed...I found a piece of dead shrimp, took the head off and tried again. The float traveled from the right side of the light to the left, and just as it hit the edge of darkness, WHAM, fish on. This one made it to the rocks and into my cooler. Night finished.

My buddy ended up with 4 trout to about 18". I had 5 trout to 21" and a 25" red. The 21" was round like a football and when it was gutted I saw why. The other 4 were all males.

On the red I wanted a memento of the night so I tooked out the otoliths. I learned from an old salt a while back how to get these ear stones out. It wasn't the prettiest or biggest red I've ever caught, but somehow after being on this earth 4 decades, it's meant the most to me so far. Tight lines.


----------

